# بخصوص الدفة



## المريمى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد التحية 
لدى سؤال وانا على يقين ان شاء الله سأجد الجواب لديكم 
- بخصوص الدفة : 
يوجد تأكل نقرى بهيكل وبدن الدفة تم معالجته بالتنظيف وبنقرات لحام فى اماكن التأكل وقد تم تركيب صفائح معدنية بالكامل فوق البدن الاصلى يعنى بما يسمى دوبلر ( زاد الوزن ) .
- السؤال هو : مامدى تأثير اضافة الصفائح المعدنية الدوبلر على الدفة ؟
وكذلك على السفينة من حيث مناورتها او تأثيرات اخرى قد تسببها الدفة ؟
او ان معالجة هيكل الدفة بالطريقة السالف ذكرها ليس هناك من تأثير على السفينة ؟! 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والله الموفق


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

لا يوجد تأثير اذا كان وزنها صغير


----------



## المريمى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على ردك اخى الكريم ولكن الوزن كبير


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2007)

د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات



**********************
بتمنى لك كل خير يا دكتور نورت حقيقى القسم كل تقدير واحترام لشخصك الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المريمى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*فى انتظاركم*



د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم على كرم المرور وفى الانتظار ان شاء الله 

تحياتى


----------



## الالهام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يوجد تأثير شديد لمدى سرعة الاستجابة أثناء المناورة لوجود مقاومة عكسية وتاثيرها على ذراع الدفة
وكان يجب رفع اللالواح المتاكلة وتغيرها وكذا مراعاة وضع ذنك الحماية من نوع جيد على الدفة يمين
وشمال وأعلى وأسفل وكذا منطقة مؤخر السفينة بالكامل

كبير مهندسين/محمود أحمد الخولى
ت: 035299302


----------



## المريمى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*



الالهام قال:


> يوجد تأثير شديد لمدى سرعة الاستجابة أثناء المناورة لوجود مقاومة عكسية وتاثيرها على ذراع الدفة
> وكان يجب رفع اللالواح المتاكلة وتغيرها وكذا مراعاة وضع ذنك الحماية من نوع جيد على الدفة يمين
> وشمال وأعلى وأسفل وكذا منطقة مؤخر السفينة بالكامل
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على مروركم وردكم على سؤالى وارجو التوضيح اكثر بخصوص المقاومة العكسية 
ورقم الهاتف للاتصال بك من دولة اخرى 

مع وافر تحياتى 
مهندس / المريمى


----------



## Bassoom (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ليه ما حصلش إن الأجزاء التالفة إتقطعت و يتلحم مكانها حديد جديد (inserts)
؟؟؟؟


----------



## المريمى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا على مرورك*



Bassoom قال:


> ليه ما حصلش إن الأجزاء التالفة إتقطعت و يتلحم مكانها حديد جديد (inserts)
> ؟؟؟؟



بالنسبة الى الاجزاء التالفة تم خرطها وتنظيفها من التأكل والصدأ الا ان هناك صعوبة فى تصنيع الدفة مما أدى الى تغليفها بدوبلر يعنى تغليفها بصفائح حديدية بالكامل على الهيكل الاصلى لمنع تسرب المياه بداخل الدفة والسؤال هنا يدور حول كفاءة الدفة فى زيادة وزنها وتأثيرها على السفينة ؟


----------



## الالهام (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى المهندس المريمى
نظرا لحساسية دور الدفة لسلامة وامان السفينة فان الدفة وملحقاتها تصمم على اعلى معدلات الامان والتى تصل الى 300% والمبدأ الاساسى فى تصميم الدفة انها كلما كانت عميقة وضيقة deep-narrow افضل من الدفة الغير عميقة wide-shallow وذلك مع تثبيت المساحة والتى تعتمد على طول وغاطس السفينة وتتراوح مابين 60/1 من قيمة الطول مضروبا فى الغاطس للسفن السريعة 
و70/1 للسفن البطيئة 
وباضافة الواح جديدة على بدن الدفة وبتغير سريان الماء حول الدفة مع حركة السفينة امام محور الدفة 
فيحدث(مقاومة او تاثير عكسى عن الاتجاه المطلوب) مما يحدث قوى لى اضافية torque على جهاز
التوجية ويكون تاثير قوة الدفة بعيد عن محور الدفة بمسافة كبيرة مما يوجد صعوبة فى توجية السفينة
وتاثير ذلك على الكراسى العلوية والسفلية للدفة وهو مايعرف بسقوط الدفة ويراعى مراجعة خلوص هذا السقوط بشكل دورى
035299302 .....eng.elkhouly ---egypt


----------



## fullbank (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المريمى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*



الالهام قال:


> أخى المهندس المريمى
> نظرا لحساسية دور الدفة لسلامة وامان السفينة فان الدفة وملحقاتها تصمم على اعلى معدلات الامان والتى تصل الى 300% والمبدأ الاساسى فى تصميم الدفة انها كلما كانت عميقة وضيقة deep-narrow افضل من الدفة الغير عميقة wide-shallow وذلك مع تثبيت المساحة والتى تعتمد على طول وغاطس السفينة وتتراوح مابين 60/1 من قيمة الطول مضروبا فى الغاطس للسفن السريعة
> و70/1 للسفن البطيئة
> وباضافة الواح جديدة على بدن الدفة وبتغير سريان الماء حول الدفة مع حركة السفينة امام محور الدفة
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد التحية 
شكرا جزيلا على ردكم افدتنى جدا بهذه المعلومات القيمة 

مع فائق احترامى


----------



## HAADY (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اعرف ان الموضوع عتيق ولكن لا باس من التعليق

لا تسمح اي مؤسسة تصنيف بدبلرت الدفة على الالواح القديمة لان ذلك فيه زيادة لوزنها مما سيؤدي الى تسريع تآكل محاور الدفة وسيؤدي الى اضعاف قوة تماسك الواحها لان عملية تلحيم الواح الدفة اصلا يكون بتلحيم وجه من الداخل والخارج بالكامل ثم تلحيم الوجي الاخر باجراء عمليات الشق واللحام خارجيا للالواح ففي حالة الدبلرة اذا لم يتم تثبيت الواح الدبلرة بشكل الشقوق واللحام وفي حال وجود هواء داخل الدفة لربما يؤدي الى انفجار الواح الدفة مستقبلا وتسرب الماء الى داخلها مما سيضاعف وزن الدفة ويزيد الحمل بشكل خطير على المحاور والمحامل او لربما ادت عملية الدبلرة الى تآكل سريع لجسم الدفة الداخلي في حال تسرب المياه اليه لأن الالواح الجديدة والقديمة سيوجد بينهما اختلاف كهروليتي يسرع بشكل كبير تآكل الالواح فيما بينها مع وجود ماء البحر


----------

